# Problème de déconnexion des AirPods



## Jrmrvl (19 Avril 2018)

Bonjour à tous,

Heureux acquéreur d'Airpods depuis près d'un an, je dois avouer que j'en suis ravi et que c'est vraiment un accessoire qui change ma vie au quotidien.

Cependant, je rencontre un véritable souci qui est un détail mais qui peut s'avérer très agaçant et pour lequel je n'ai aucune solution a date :

Quand mes AirPods sont connectés et que j'écoute de la musique ou que je lance un appel, je ne rencontre aucun problème de connexion.

En revanche, lorsque mes AirPods sont connectés, et que je reçois un appel entrant, le son bascule automatiquement sur l'iPhone et m'oblige a faire une manipulation pour le diffuser à nouveau sur les AirPods.

C'est vraiment gênant dans le sens où souvent mon iPhone est dans ma poche ou dans mon sac lorsque je reçois des appels et je décroche soit en tapotant les AirPods soit en décrochant avec moi apple watch. Je dois alors sortir mon iPhone pour re sélectionner la source...


Je suis preneur si vous avez une solution.

Merci d'avance !


----------

